# Blutiger Linux Neuling am verzweifeln



## cymbalta (2. März 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich bin ein totaler Linux Anfänger, 

hab einen Pentium 2 Rechner und auf dem will ich gerne Suse Linux 10.1 installieren.

Die Installation läuft auch an und ich komm auch ins Hauptmenü aber dann beginnt es ich geh auf  "Installation/ System starten" 
Neues Fenster "Installation/ update starten"
Neues Fenster "Wählen Sie das Quellmedium" -->"CD-Rom"
Mounten auch von der CD jetzt kommt aber eine Meldung
"Der Hauptspeicher reicht nicht aus, um alle Daten zu laden. Aktivieren Sie Swap-Speicher, um fortzufahren"----> "Weiter"
Neues Fenster erscheint "Geben sie die Swap-Patition an z.B. /dev/sda2"

Und wenn ich das Beispiel eingeben kommt folgende Meldung "Fehler beim aktiveren des Swap- Speicher" ---> "OK"

und dann kommt das Fenster wieder mit dem Beispiel.

Was muss ich machen ich hab was gelesen das ich über den Textmodus die Installation weiter machen kann/soll aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie....

Bräucht wirklich Hilfe

DAnke schon mal im vorraus

Gruss Cymbalta ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. März 2009)

Anhand Deiner Beschreibung scheinst Du bis zum Zeitpunkt des Fehlers keine Moeglichkeit zu haben Deine Festplatte zu partitionieren, nicht?

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass die Platte zuvor Windows beheimatet hat, und somit natuerlich keine Swap-Partition vorhanden ist.
Ist dann natuerlich dumm gemacht von Novell dass man eine Swap-Partition angeben soll wenn es keine gibt.

Wie viel Speicher hat der Rechner eigentlich? Ich installier grad OpenSuse 11.1 in einer VM mit 1GB RAM und es laeuft ganz gut.
Werde mal eine VM mit 256MB erstellen und schauen ob ich auf diesen Fehler stosse, und wie man den beseitigen/umgehen kann.

Edit: Waehrend ich hier probier (obwohl ich schon laengst schlafen sollte...) kannst Du ja mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## cymbalta (2. März 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Anhand Deiner Beschreibung scheinst Du bis zum Zeitpunkt des Fehlers keine Moeglichkeit zu haben Deine Festplatte zu partitionieren, nicht?



genau das stimmt



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass die Platte zuvor Windows beheimatet hat, und somit natuerlich keine Swap-Partition vorhanden ist.



Ja auch das stimmt




Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wie viel Speicher hat der Rechner eigentlich?


Du meinst du den Arbeistspeicher oder die Festplatte
Arbeistspeicher sollte bei 256MB sein und die festplatte ist hat locker 16GB

Was ist eine VM



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Waehrend ich hier probier (obwohl ich schon laengst schlafen sollte...) kannst Du ja mal hier reinschauen.



Jo werd das machen

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. März 2009)

Mit Speicher meinte ich RAM. 256MB ist natuerlich nicht gerade viel.
VM

Mit KDE duerftest Du wohl Probleme haben, und Gnome duerfte wahrscheinlich auch nicht so toll laufen.
Als Window-Manager wuerde ich also mal sowas wie XFCE oder z.B. IceWM vorschlagen damit Du auch noch einigermassen arbeiten kannst.
Ausserdem wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch mit viel Swapping leben muessen, vor allem wenn Du "Monster-Applikationen" wie z.B. OpenOffice startest.

Falls moeglich solltest Du schauen ob Du den Rechner nicht zumindest auf 512MB RAM aufstocken kannst.


----------



## cymbalta (3. März 2009)

Ok soweit so gut,

da ja meine Platte voll mit Windows ist hab ich meine Windows XP Installations CD rein geschmissen und will über die Reperartur Konsolle die Partitionen "löschen".
Sprich 
	
	
	



```
format C:
```
 hab ich gemacht und wenn ich dann aber in der Konsole 
	
	
	



```
map
```
 eingeben um zuschauen welche Partitionen noch drauf sind seh ich schon wieder die C: Partition.
1. Warum seh ich die sollte sich nicht gelöscht sein?
2. Wie lösche ich die Partition so das sie komplett weg ist?

Danke für eure schnell Hilfe


----------



## Navy (3. März 2009)

Mit dem "format"-Befehl definierst Du das Dateisystem auf der Partition, die Partition selber wird nicht verändert. Partitionen änderst Du mit "fdisk".

Zum Aufsetzen einer Swap-Partition kannst Du auch ein Live-Linux (Knoppix bietet sich an, da es sich auch in den Runlevel <5 booten lässt) verwenden. Dort existiert "fdisk" ebenso. Oder aber die vereinfachte Ausführung "cfdisk". Über Windows kannst Du eine Swap-Partition nicht erstellen...


----------



## cymbalta (4. März 2009)

ok hab mir die knoppix iso gezogen und auf CD gebannt, rein geschmissen und siehe da Meldung kommt " Sie haben zu wenig speicher". Neues Fenster geht auf und dort kann ich dann unter denn partitionen mir ein SWAP anlegen, ich makiere eine der partitionen und drück ENTER der Bildschirm flacker kurz auf und das wars ich kann das beliebig oft machen, nix passiert.

wenn ich auf abbrechen gehen komm ich in die kde lose umgebung von knoppix.

ok in die shell tipp ich fdisk /dev/hda ein dann kommt nur noch eine meldung konnte /dev/hda nicht öffnen.

bei cfdisk kommt die meldung "Fatala Error, konnte nicht auf die Festplatte zugreiffen"

irgendwie mach ich da was kommplett falsch, aber was

bin jetzt  auch dabei mir bei e-bay 2x 256MB SDRAM PC100  zuersteigern, das sollte doch dann langen oder nicht

Grüsse aus dem saarland


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, probier mal die Text-Mode-Installation von Suse. Die sollte auch mit wenig Speicher starten koennen, und dort sollte es dann auch die Moeglichkeit geben eine Swap-Partition einzurichten. Bzw, diese sollte automatisch eingerichtet werde da Suse Dir eine Partitionierung vorschlaegt und dabei sicher eine Swap-Partition mit dabei ist.


----------



## Navy (4. März 2009)

Seit der Verwendung von libata werden (fast) alle Datenträger nicht mehr über hdx sondern über sdx referenziert. Demnach solltest Dein Befehl 
	
	
	



```
cfdisk /dev/sda
```
 heißen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2009)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Seit der Verwendung von libata werden (fast) alle Datenträger nicht mehr über hdx sondern über sdx referenziert. Demnach solltest Dein Befehl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anhand meiner Installation von OpenSuse 11.1 kann ich auch bestaetigen dass es bei Suse der Fall ist. Ob bei der von Dir verwendeten Version 10 auch schon der Fall ist kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber ich bin mir recht sicher.


----------



## Navy (4. März 2009)

Nur zur Info:
Laut Suse erst ab der 10.3, bei Knoppix aber definitv schon länger -- IIRC ab der 5.0. Bei Debian ab "Etch-and-a-half". Ab dem Kernel 2.6.22 wurde libata per default genutzt,

http://http://www.suse.com/relnotes/i386/openSUSE/10.3/RELEASE-NOTES.en.html#09


----------



## cymbalta (4. März 2009)

ok ich hab einfach denn cfdsik mit knoppix gestartet, ging aber nur unter root wow das war was bis ich das raus gefunden habe. aber ich merk immer mehr das linux richtig viel spass macht und das man richtig viel lernen kann.

ich hab aber noch keien zeit gehabt es noch weiter zu test ob die installation geht und ob ich alle partitionen gelöscht habe.....

ok schon getestet nein es geht immer noch nicht aber ich hab unter dem Unix Board einen super Eintrag gefunden. dies wer dich mal durch testen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## cymbalta (6. März 2009)

juhuu es hat geklappt!

Knoppix rein
in die shell--->"root" werden--->"cfdisk" alles weg löschen, neu Tabelle schreiben
---> "mkswap /dev/hda1" in die shell eingeben---> FERTIG.

Rechner neu starte mir Linux und schon kann das fröhliche installieren los gehen.

 coool


so und weiter gehts ich les immer das man sich einen Kernel erstellen soll, mit was es ist doch schon einer da oder bin ich mal wieder falsch

LG Sebastian


----------

